# Charter Sailboat in Toronto Area



## elliowb

Hi,

A friend is looking for a few hours sail with 4 people (1 adult and 3 teens) out of Toronto. He doesn't sail so this would have to be skippered. Does anyone have suggestions/experiences to share? 

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## elliowb

Just wanted to give this a bump in case there's anyone with suggestions for a charter in Toronto. It would just be for a few hours.


----------

